# Spartan 700 Worth upgrading from?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I currently use a Spartan 700 machine, and I know at least a few guys praise the thing, but I'm considering switching.

My main issue - it has neither a foot pedal or a feed, so I have to both hold the thing up, pull the trigger, and hand feed it at the same time. There don't seem to be any attachments whatsoever. I suppose if I had 4 arms, it'd be great.

I'm really wondering what exactly is so good about it?


I'm considering the Drain Rooter PH, which seems far, far more versatile. But are there drawbacks I'm not seeing here?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Gorlitz GO 15 Series


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

I think your problem is that you don't have autofeed, i have the power-vee and i get to keep the gun close to the opening of the drain or even in it. You can probably rent one for like 20$ and try it, i can't see myself pulling out the cable by hand, it makes a huge difference. (not sure you need that PH bracket though, haven't tried it)
Cheers, Sam


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone know what's so good about the Spartan though? I see people say it's great but I don't get why it's supposed to be great. Just seems like a pain in the ass to me.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> Does anyone know what's so good about the Spartan though? I see people say it's great but I don't get why it's supposed to be great. Just seems like a pain in the ass to me.


 Nearly everyone around here uses it. I used it myself for prob 20 years or so until I switched to a General. I've never understood why some guys find it hard to use. I find it quite easy. I also have no use for an auto feed or a slide chuck on a hand held machine. You need a chuck that grasps the cable tightly for tough blockages. I suppose if your dealing with PVC all the time, an auto feed or slide chuck is acceptable. We have very little PVC here, so the only professional handheld machine IMO, has to have a Jacobs type chuck. I think what makes it great is several things. First, it's compact and easy to use. Secondly, it has enough balls when equipped with the proper cable to get through tough stoppages in 1 1/2" lines (which is mostly what are basin and tubs are.) Finally, it's easy to transport and it can get into tight spots. It's a great tool for what it's meant for. That being said, I'd suggest an Electric Eel model S or a General Handylectric before the 700.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I've never used an Auto-feed for that small of a cable - what exactly is the issue with it? To be honest I never use the chuck on the 700 either, the one I have is like plastic or something and not sure I'd trust it. I'd prefer a machine that at least has an air trigger so I can use both hands on the cable.

That's my biggest problem with the 700 - I have to set it up on a bucket to hold the machine up, hold the trigger - and that only leaves me 1 hand to feed cable.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm actually thinking of attaching the 75 autofeed to my Spartan 100 too....any reason why NOT to do that? Other than added weight?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> I've never used an Auto-feed for that small of a cable - what exactly is the issue with it? To be honest I never use the chuck on the 700 either, the one I have is like plastic or something and not sure I'd trust it. I'd prefer a machine that at least has an air trigger so I can use both hands on the cable. That's my biggest problem with the 700 - I have to set it up on a bucket to hold the machine up, hold the trigger - and that only leaves me 1 hand to feed cable.


The black plastic like chuck works good enough, not as well as the older steel ones though. I'm not sure why you're setting it up on a bucket. I put the red "leg rest" on my leg and I feed with my left hand. I control the trigger with my right.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> The black plastic like chuck works good enough, not as well as the older steel ones though. I'm not sure why you're setting it up on a bucket. I put the red "leg rest" on my leg and I feed with my left hand. I control the trigger with my right.


To be honest with you I feel that setup is a pain in the ass. The bucket at least keeps it relatively steady.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

To each there own I suppose.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Still, at least now I know what people like about it - mostly just the fact that it's portable and rugged. 

Although so far as I can tell the Rigid K-45 meets that requirement as well, though I've never used one.

I guess I'll eventually just have to get one of each so I am prepared for any situation :001_tongue:


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

Take a look at the Rigid K-40, it is good for small drains and tight spaces.It has some drawbacks but at least the machine sits on the floor and you can use two hands and the foot pedal.

Self feed grip and feed tube are "OK" but never lasted long. One of the drawbacks is the set screw holding the drive wheel to the shaft has a tendency to loosen every few months. I have now Locktited it and hopefully that will stop happening. One thing that is good is that it is easy to repair if needed.

I think the Spartan products are a little more rugged that the Rigids, but all drain machines have their issues especially if you realize how much of a beating, dirt grease etc. they receive. 

We also have a Rigid 3800 that is a little larger, but with two drums, with different sized cables, it is very flexible. It too needs occasional repairs as it likes to drop "C" and "E" clips every once in a while.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

So thus far nobody has anything bad to say about the General Drain Rooter PH though.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh - Anyone know the cheapest place to buy a Drain Rooter PH?


----------

